# Rats in Need of Homes in Tallahassee Fl (and surrounding areas)



## ray (Nov 4, 2015)

I’ve realized now that I have 10 adult rats and 4 babies I’ve bitten off more than I can chew so I want to find some of them good homes. I couldn't get pictures to up load so they're available upon request.
First, are my three adult (unneutered) male rats.
A beige barebacked dumbo named Neo. He is the largest (about 505 grams) and the alpha. He is very affectionate and outgoing and loves sweet treats like apples.
A rex/velveteen agouti named Larka. He acts aloof but loves to snuggle in your shirt once he’s tired himself out.
And a blue variegated hooded dumbo named Garion. He is the smallest (about 270 grams) and the most hand shy. But he’s made great progress and has warmed up to me a lot (I haven’t had him very long). Someone who had him long term would probably get even more love from this little guy! He loves to sit on your shoulder in the crook of your neck and just chill there. He loves peas, they are his favorite thing.
If you already have a cage or plan to get one then you can take just the rats and their supplies (litter boxes, some litter, a bag of food, and a water bottle). If you need a cage too then you can have theirs. Frankly, it’s not a great cage, but it does work.
I am willing to split them up. If you already have rats and just want one male you can take Garion. He’s not bonded closely to the other two, it wouldn’t be heartbreaking to separate them. But it would be just him, he wouldn’t come with supplies and I couldn’t give you the cage, it’s technically Neo and Larka’s cage.
If you just want Neo and Larka and their supplies that’s fine. Or you can take the cage too.
Next are Crichton and D’Argo. Both are blue rex Berkshires. They’ll be ready to rehome at five weeks when they’re separated from their mom and sisters (April 3). They are very well socialized and extremely cute. They love hiding in sleeves and napping. They’ll come with a bag of lab blocks that they’ll be eating but I don’t have any other supplies for them. I will not separate them.
Finally the mom, Moya. She is a hairless red eyed female. She is SO sweet. I literally cannot express what an amazing little sweetheart this girl is. Even when she barely knew me she would let me handle her babies with zero aggression. She bruxes really easily, both from stress and happiness, but it’s usually pretty easy to tell which is which from context (for example when I checked on her little ones and the dog was nearby she’d stress brux, but when I give her applesauce, her absolute favorite thing, she’d happy brux). She is very small, even for a girl rat. She came from a neglectful owner and does wheeze and probably needs a round of doxy and baytril. I don’t have any supplies to go with her except a bag of the lab blocks she’s eating to help transition to whatever food you want to feed her. She’ll be ready to go when her babies are five weeks old on April 3[SUP]rd[/SUP].
Note: I’ll need pictures of your other rats if you want her, or a guarantee that you’re going to be getting more female/neutered male rats. I will not rehome her to someone who is planning to breed her. She’s been through enough.
If you want to give a loving home to any of these darlings or have any questions or want pictures of some of them feel free to email me at [email protected] or reply here. I’ll respond as soon as I can. Just let me know who you’re interested in. I live in Tallahassee and can travel maybe 1.5 to 2 hours out of town to meet you with them.
Thank you to anyone who’s taken the time to read through all this. I know it’s a lot, but I love them and want what’s best for them.


----------

